# Ultimate League of Gamers Clubhouse :D



## craigwhiteside (Nov 22, 2007)

ey guys, as you might have already known, i have been thinking of making a website/community project for gamers, the general idea is for gamers from all around the world to come together to talk about anything about games, whatever game and on whatever platform, this is going to be a very large and informative community of gamers.
but people who would be joining will of course be mostly pc gamers like yourselves 

we are getting ideas at the moment to add into the functionalities of the site and forums,
we have came up so far with clan systems, clan/player rankings for a specific game.
the site will include clan management, player/clan prizes will be awarded for their achievements.

so if there are any supporters announce on the forums who you are and why you would like to help in the project.
also tell us things that you can do, i am looking for php/html/javascript/flash and people with a good knowledge of sql.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 22, 2007)

Well you know you got my support in this one, its what gamers need, a decent site that hosts good servers and has all the info and forums you could need, this is going to work out well!!


----------



## nick_1992 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey i'll help out if need be


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 22, 2007)

lovely, i really do think its gonna go far


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 22, 2007)

add me on xfire if you have it, if you dont get it from http://xfire.com , we are having a big discussion with people interested.

my xfire is admin4xfire


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 22, 2007)

Mine is p4d1 add me!!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 22, 2007)

i am going to interview (sounds like a job xD) 6 people to take administrator places to look after and take responsibility for the site (these people must have extensive knowledge in webdesigning, maintenance, backup, security, user managment, and media management
and 15 mods to look after things like forums or clans, ranking systems and etc


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 22, 2007)

comeon guys, this isnt going to hurt so give it a go, you never know you might enjoy it


----------



## nick_1992 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well um I don't know much of the languages your talking about but i can do fourms, i have admined lots of forums and game servers so i know about admining and getting them set up. I could help with HTML if you or sombody else gave me a cash course on how it works. I know how to use flash, photoshop, and illistrator to an extent but have only learned the basics of em (but i don't got em...).


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 22, 2007)

ill start making a plan can u guys help me out


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

ya, i can help you out with em, ill take you through the basics, and then teach you the stuff you need to know.   ya cos you are good at image editing ill ask you and a few others to sort the site images


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 23, 2007)

i could forward some image designs to some friends of mine, they know what they are doing


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

ya, we need to set priorities, and that would be great fuse


----------



## newconroer (Nov 23, 2007)

Craig,

I'd be interested in helping out.

Since I haven't a heavy knowledge of modern flash/java web design, I might not meet the criteria for an active administrator, though feel free to 'interview.' I'd take a simple moderator position if need be.

I can also donate time to handle technical issues for the forums, computing and peoples games and online gaming issues, as well as bring in knowledge of past and present FPS or MMO applications.


Feel free to PM with comments or concerns.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 23, 2007)

its no problem, we should get a few of us to set up a "help" forum i.e. graphics and games problems, i wouldn't mind doing that


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

that would be great, i feel that mods are an essential part to any community based site, i would love you to help us on the project


----------



## petepete (Nov 23, 2007)

You have my support, this is a really great idea you have come up with.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 23, 2007)

Priorities currently are? :


Determine hosting network(s)
Determine staff
Determine site properties (including games database; based on - age, popularity, genre? etc.)
Determine site layout (will it include an active ladder system?)
Determine initial level of site function (i.e. do you want to publish it in a crude ( simple ) but working form, or wait until it's more glamorous before inviting people to view/join the community?)
Determine forum layout and initial level of function (same consideration(s) as site function above)
Determine established and miscellaneous web and gaming associate sites, to help with site costs and increased traffic/site attention. i.e. find reputable partners.

Host (hold off on any 'download' servers in the meantime)
Publish site
Publish forums (hold open sticky site/forums suggestion/requests thread for at least one month)
Publish ladder 
Publish download database (user submission of data acceptable after moderation approval)



The list is much longer and more intricate, but that's a route I would take.

Little things like forum 'rules,' would be squeezed in there, at first in more of a cliche manner, then later refined.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 23, 2007)

thats basically it, its the piecing it together thats going to be the hard part


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2007)

so this is sorta like your own clanbase ?? when i imagine the perfect gamer clan site i imagine something specific per game. like a cod4 clan ladder site. 8 clans with no more than 40 active members per clan. all clans and clan members sign up and manage their clans through the website. each clan plays the other 3 times in an round robin and then the clans are ranked and put into a tournament to decide the best clan. this will be done for domination, team death match and headquarters. players stats are saved and tallied on the website so that clan members can see how they rank on an individual basis against the other clans and their clan members.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah like that but mixing old and new games so there is something for everyone


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

heres my hosting i already have, fuse thinks its well enough to be able to put any site on, click images to see specs


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 23, 2007)

more than capable


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

craigwhiteside - site administrator
Fuse-wire - global forum moderator
nick_1992 - image manipulation and media designer and moderator
newconroer - website content update moderator 
pbmaster - (still need to decide)
petepete - Website Content Management administrator
spud - (still need to decide)


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 23, 2007)

ooohh Global Forum Moderator!! my job is more fun and important than Bill Gates's!! thanks, ill get in contact with spud asap if he ever wakes up


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

rofl xD, asleep most of the day 

ok guys tommorow at say around 7:00 pm (uk time) we should all begin to make a start on our priorities and start determining them as newconroer said


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 23, 2007)

agreed, meanwhile i have college in 5 hours so i better get some sleep, ill be studying some web based platforms tomorrow on flash etc.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

good morning , so guys we start fresh 

Determine hosting network(s)
Determine staff
Determine site properties (including games database; based on - age, popularity, genre? etc.)
Determine site layout (will it include an active ladder system?)
Determine initial level of site function (i.e. do you want to publish it in a crude ( simple ) but working form, or wait until it's more glamorous before inviting people to view/join the community?)
Determine forum layout and initial level of function (same consideration(s) as site function above)
Determine established and miscellaneous web and gaming associate sites, to help with site costs and increased traffic/site attention. i.e. find reputable partners.

these are the things we aim to do today, as newconroer suggested and is a good idea 

tommorow or the day after that (if we dont finish getting structure of site sorted as planned today) we will begin designing and making the site.


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2007)

My advice is keep things very simple. One thing I absoultely hate is learning new shit. Like interfaces.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

ya, start simple and later improve it, hat u interested in joining us


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

ok i just got leagueofgamers.info , i will open up a basic forum, so we can sort stuff out


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

ok guys the project forum is up, we will discuss the stuff we need to do and do it, i will make a test website like test.leagueofgamers.info where we can upload the files and piece it together , go on forums and i will make ftp accounts for you, and also ask me if you want an email 

heres the forum link http://leagueofgamers.info


----------



## nick_1992 (Nov 23, 2007)

Well we almost have every for the staff but we need 4 more people to get this started. So if you want to help out please goto the site and sing up.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

ya here are the jobs available if anyone is interested 

we are open for interviews for 

advertisment managment and campaigner 
media managment (images, videos, downloads, etc) 
user managment(looks after user accounts, user problems, banning, registration) 
news director and reviewer (he gathers information on new games, computer news, and reviews them)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 23, 2007)

*Walks in* Hey guys, can I join?  I'll go on user management, if it's available.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

hehe, ya sure our forum is up, not much, but its somethin lol

http://leagueofgamers.info


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 23, 2007)

Lol, It'll do  I knew I should have gotten here as soon as I saw the thread yesterday, but this isn't my system, so I waited till today. Anyway, registering now.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 23, 2007)

hehe


----------



## nick_1992 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yay


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 24, 2007)

ok we are looking for forum mods and we still need an advertisement admin  please pm me if you are interested,  also visit http://leagueofgamers.info for more information.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 24, 2007)

PM sent Craig.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks jake , ok we are looking for mods for forums and anyone who is good with image editing (experience is required), and we still have an admin place for advertising


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 25, 2007)

The forums are go, http://forum.leagueofgamers.info/index.php
lets get the input flowing


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm there now.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 25, 2007)

good good  well ill be back in the morning after i try and sleep!


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 25, 2007)

I've set up an Xfire user clan for all League of Gamers members to use as it will easily organise your Xfire interface. You can find all the details on the forums.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 28, 2007)

ok guys our sites are officially up now 

http://leagueofgamers.info

feel free to browse around, post in the forums, have a look at the reviews or download something


----------



## craigwhiteside (Nov 29, 2007)

comeon guys lol, we are waiting for you to join us 

http://leagueofgamers.info

and go to our forums 

http://forum.leagueofgamers.info


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2007)

Image editing eh? I can do stuff, not extensive, but stuff.

Already registered, wanna count me in for photoshopping?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 1, 2007)

oo that would be great , i never really liked photoshop, im more of a paint.net kinda guy xD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2007)

OK cool, I will help out as much as I can!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 3, 2007)

comeon guys, we are waiting for you to join us hehe , are site is http://leagueofgamers.info


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats more reviews up, this time Postal Vs Postal 2 in a 2 part festive special


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 3, 2007)

Just joined

By the way my name is sKoToSa


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 3, 2007)

eyy , introduce yourself on our forums


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 4, 2007)

new template is up everyone 

http://leagueofgamers.info


----------



## Woah Mama! (Dec 4, 2007)

Hell yeah Craigey boy, the new themes are awesome!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 4, 2007)

yay , w00t for LoG


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

I like it. Not too flashy but not too simple. Nice, craig.

Oh BTW, I can't get my sig to display. What's the max size? 500x100?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 4, 2007)

aww thanks jr , ya its around that i can increase it, what size u need?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2007)

If you could, do 500x100 if it's not that already. Still can't get it to work though. Guess I will just have to upload the .jpg to my photobucket acct.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 4, 2007)

sorted, i put it to 500x200


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Dec 15, 2007)

SoF2 clan is go!! finally LoG has it's first gaming clan!!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 15, 2007)

yay , ill get the game for christmas


----------



## btarunr (Dec 15, 2007)

Good job, lad! I'm there.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 15, 2007)

Started a Counter Strike clubhouse.

Go Go Go !!!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 15, 2007)

hehe , joined it


----------



## nick_1992 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok we now have a 35 man teamspeak server up and running, the ip for it is in ours fourms


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 24, 2007)

nice nick , can i poke your bellybutton


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well the sites down...


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Jan 21, 2008)

i know, dunno what the problem is yet, most likely server troubles, will post when things change


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Jan 25, 2008)

Forums are down at the moment, Craig's up to something!! Hopefully we will get up and running soon.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry guys, my 1year license for vbulletin ran out , i need to get some money in to buy the full license


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey is this League of Gamers still active? I'm gonna started playing EVE-online, and was gonna look up some TPU members to play with me.

Also, i'd like to join up into the League. What does it take? (I got it  )


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 15, 2008)

yer since the forums have been closed by me since vbulletins strict licensing, i purchased vbulletin for a year and my license ran out so i have to pay £48 to get the rest of the license .

ill probably sell my mobo and get some money from that, or if some people would make some small donations that would be great too


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Feb 15, 2008)

What's the cost? Depending on how many members, just ask for a 
TOTAL COST/(#MEMBERS*0.75) donation from each. I'm sure most peeps would helpout (I would if I knew I would get in, and would be benefit from the league). 

How many members are there?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 15, 2008)

there are around 40 active members (most of them are from TPU), but i cant really contact them since the site is dead because the forum being offline


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm. Are you allowed to "hijack" the TPU forum for this endeavor? And you don't have a log of email addresses? 
Anyways, just checkin to see. Lemmie know if you get it back workin.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 15, 2008)

and since i am a moderator i have to be neutral about my own site here


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 20, 2008)

Well it is back up and running all thanks to Craig making money 

Thanks man


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 20, 2008)

yay we are back, and we are bad


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 20, 2008)

http://leagueofgamers.info 

have fun


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 20, 2008)

I have an idea  Craig, contact me on MSN when you're available.


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 24, 2008)

Along this same lines is where we got the idea for Aftermath Gaming, heres the pitch, if you wish to be a part of it or fold it all into one, i am game to help as needed. first my contact info

MSN: insomniasaint@hotmail.com
Xfire: ISMurphy
STEAM: ISMurphy
email: defiance@aftermathgaming.com
website: www.aftermathgaming.com

I run and Maintain ( with help from team members ) Aftermath Gaming.

This way, All TPU Gamers have someplace to play, won't cost you anything, and if you feel guilty for using it free, we always have the handy donation bar on the homepage of our site you are more than welcome to slap money into as we are paying it all out of pocket right now for servers prizes, voice, and hosting.  

( Incoming pitch )

Hello!

This is just an invitation for anyone interested in checking out a new gaming community started by Gamers, intended for Gamers. We are Aftermath Gaming and you can check us out at our website at

www.aftermathgaming.com

We are running several servers in COD4, TF2, and CSS and are always looking to expand to new games or unique/fun gametypes. We offer an in house friendly and competitive team of players as well as an open door to other clans and teams to come hang out with us on our forums, TS/Ventrilo, or servers. We offer Prizes and Contests on our forums and to top performers on our servers on a monthly basis based on performance and quality input to the community. We run a mature and monitored gaming experience with fun, competition, prizes, game servers, affiliate programs from major PC Hardware retailers, and Much More.. how much depends on your involvement.. you get out of it what you put into it, check us out or give our servers a shot when we are on or hit up our site or voice server to come play.

Hardcore TDM




Scrim PAM 4 Mod with unrestricted load outs




Custom Maps Server




24/7 2Fort Server




Counterstrike Source 24/7 Italy/Dust/Office 100 Tick FPS Boosted Server




looking for ideas for new game servers to put on our box or different/ unique/ fun gametypes to play so please check us out, sign up for the foums for monthly prizes and games, and let's all get our frag on.

am| Defiance


----------

